# Vapor lock in my Swardman 2.1



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

So I have a big problem. I had to adjust my reel to bed knife on my Swardman 2.1 on Friday night after my cut because somehow all three bolts got loose. I turned off the gas line switch and tilted it back to adjust it. It took a while because all three bolts were very loose. When I tilted back up to start it up I could not pull the cord. Ugh! I was told I had a vapor lock. I removed the spark plug on Saturday and pulled on the cord until nothing came out of the hole anymore. There was a lot that had come out. I cleaned it up including the spark plug (new mower this year) and checked the gap on the plug. Now the pull cord pulls out but it won't start. Nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

That's hydro lock not vapor lock. Vapor lock is boiling of fuel. I'd leave the spark plug out over night and do some more pulls to make sure it's fully dried out. Then I would put a few *SMALL* drops of oil in the spark plug hole, put spark plug back in, make sure the fuel is turned back on and try to start it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

OK, you have fluid locked the motor, likey with oil. You may have also flooded the carb and air filter with oil. Check the air filter and replace if it is saturated with oil. There is a screw on the bottom of the carburator. Loosen this screw without removing it. Any oil will drain from the carb. Once it starts draining gasoline, you can retighten the screw. After this, you need to clear the combustion chamber. Pull the spark plug and drain the combustion chamber of any oil. Once gravity has done its work, crank the motor with the plug out to clear any remaining oil. Gently clean the spark plug and replace. Check the oil level and top off if needed. The engine should crank and start at this point, but it will take several pulls. If it does not start after 5-10 pulls, check the combustion chamber for any residual oil. If there is oil in the chamber, run through the entire process again. The motor will start once you have cleared all the oil, but will run smoky until you clear the last of the oil from the carb, chamber, etc.

You have not done any harm to the engine. Many people squirt oil into the combustion chamber to winterize small engines.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

First you need to know if you locked it with oil or fuel. If oil, listen to Bern. If fuel, listen to Pod and then replace your oil which probably now has fuel in it.

Whenever I hear someone cleaning spark plugs I worry. Blow it dry and that's all it needs. If you took a wire brush to it, replace it. Make sure it sparks before reinstalling.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> First you need to know if you locked it with oil or fuel. If oil, listen to Bern. If fuel, listen to Pod and then replace your oil which probably now has fuel in it.
> 
> Whenever I hear someone cleaning spark plugs I worry. Blow it dry and that's all it needs. If you took a wire brush to it, replace it. Make sure it sparks before reinstalling.


Good point about gasoline causing the hydrolock. You will know if it is oil or gasoline when you pull the spark plug.

I did say gently clean the spark plug. :bd:


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

I did not take a wire brush to the sark plug. I just took a clean piece of toweling and cleaned off the oil that was on it. It was oil in the combustion chamber. It took about 15-20 minutes to clean out the chamber. At first there was a ton of oil coming out so it was all over the place even through I put down absorbent pads. Finally no more oil coming out and I checked that again this morning. I checked the air filter, other than dirty on the pre-filter there was no oil. The only thing I have not done is loosen the screw on the carburetor.

How to I make sure the spark plug sparks before I put it back it? I would need a spark plug tester correct?
If I had to change the spark plug I have to order one online. It has a specific number and Home Depot, lowes and amazon do not have it when I checked.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

With the spark plug out of the engine, plug it into the wire, put it against something metal and pull the rope. Obviously don't touch the plug while doing this. Any car parts store should be able to get you spark plug.

If you want to send me the plug number/brand I can cross reference for you.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

The spark plug is the Briggs and Stratton 797235


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Briggs spark plugs are relabeled Champion spark plugs. Looks like that number you gave me has been superseded by 798615, which is a Champion CHA 302(in stock at my local Napa) or personally I'd go with a NGK option which is NGK 7131(also in stock). I did find a NGK option to that number you gave me - NGK 4008. I can't tell you what customer pay prices are because I see wholesale pricing but all 3 options are under $3 a piece at wholesale so figure less than $4.

NGK plug may also be listed as BPR6ES, depending what part # system they use but any car parts place should be able to cross reference it.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Thank you very much. I finally got it running. There was a ton of gasoline in the oil and oil was carburetor and both were in the combustion chamber. I am running it now and all of the smoke is gone from the exhaust. Wow that was an ordeal. I will get a spark plug or tow just to have on hand.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice. If you ever need belts, spark plugs, oils auto parts stores are so convenient and usually have what you need in stock or at another store/warehouse they can grab from for you.

My HRX mower needed a new belt and I didn't want to wait for shipping so I got the factory part # and crossed it for a green belt(heavy duty) which was in stock and less than the "Honda" part.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I went to mow today .......tipped mower back to cut paper w/ basin off position and gas went into the cylinder, flood carb and pull string locked up. I did what you guys said, pulled spark plug. I pulled corded and gas shot everywhere. Drained carb and now I waiting for stuff to dry out.

How can I avoid this from happening? I really don't want to lift the mower on a table to cut paper every time I mow.

Thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> I went to mow today .......tipped mower back to cut paper w/ basin off position and gas went into the cylinder, flood carb and pull string locked up. I did what you guys said, pulled spark plug. I pulled corded and gas shot everywhere. Drained carb and now I waiting for stuff to dry out.
> 
> How can I avoid this from happening? I really don't want to lift the mower on a table to cut paper every time I mow.
> 
> Thoughts?


Make sure you don't have gas in the crankcase (oil) too.

You could shut the gas off and run the carb out when you finish mowing. That should prevent the flood for a few minutes needed to tip the machine back for a paper check.

You could also utilize an elevated spot (retaining wall?) somewhere to get it high enough to check.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

So I assume the way to see if gas is in the crankcase is to smell the dipstick? If gas is in crankcase I assume I need to do oil change? Thanks

No retaining wall but I may try cinder blocks


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Never mind I pulled dip stick and from the pressure the gas went everywhere. Good thing I didn't check in the garage, Lol. So now I change the oil. What a mess


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I did this the other day. Forgot to run the gas and cut the shutoff. This may sound dumb but how do I get to the carb to check it?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Back up and running. Pulled the plug and changed the oil since it was coming due.

Ran a bit rough at first but seemed to smooth out at the end of the cut.

Anything else I should check or do?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Still running a bit rough. How did you guys clean the combustion chanmber and was wondering where the screw is in the carb?


----------

